# Is this a Black Bear?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

$950!

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-other-W0QQAdIdZ167985281


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

As far as the taxidermist was concerned that was what he was trying for.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Calmer said:


> As far as the taxidermist was concerned that was what he was trying for.


I saw his other post and realize that it is DEAD!!!

I thought he was selling a live black bear!

Not Interested!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL yeah its a black bear but if it was alive i wont mind having a black bear as a pet... if i dont die while feeding him


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Had 4-5 of them in my yard this year, wish I could get a grand for them. Also wish someone would shoot them. Not fun having them so close to the house.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

CanadaPleco said:


> Had 4-5 of them in my yard this year, wish I could get a grand for them. Also wish someone would shoot them. Not fun having them so close to the house.


C.Pleco,

I'm not sure of the legal grounds on shooting black bears in Ontario. However if it's legal I can check around and find out who is local up north to handle the problem legally (if huntable). I know some hunters who do help farmers with minor pest control issues and some I think are deer hunters as well.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I saw his other post and realize that it is DEAD!!!
> 
> I thought he was selling a live black bear!
> 
> Not Interested!


LOL if $1000 for a live bear that would be interesting. Next best thing to T-rex for bio-security.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh lots of hunters where I live. Problem is they have cancelled the hunt for a few years, then sealed off the dumps so they couldnt get in.. But they have now broken thru and are all hanging around the dumps again, whooooo.



AquaNeko said:


> C.Pleco,
> 
> I'm not sure of the legal grounds on shooting black bears in Ontario. However if it's legal I can check around and find out who is local up north to handle the problem legally (if huntable). I know some hunters who do help farmers with minor pest control issues and some I think are deer hunters as well.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL Those poor things should just be left alone


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

CanadaPleco said:


> Oh lots of hunters where I live. Problem is they have cancelled the hunt for a few years, then sealed off the dumps so they couldnt get in.. But they have now broken thru and are all hanging around the dumps again, whooooo.


Have you considered an electric fence via a small solar panel? I'm not sure how your property is like but you could probably run two wires around on low voltage so it won't hunt you or your pets/family but will teach the bears after repeated jolting to back off if they keep charging or entering your space.

Perhaps they'll leave thinking ' enough buzzy feel for today and not worth the exploring... lets go bug the next persons home'.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

CanadaPleco said:


> Oh lots of hunters where I live. Problem is they have cancelled the hunt for a few years, then sealed off the dumps so they couldnt get in.. But they have now broken thru and are all hanging around the dumps again, whooooo.


having the bear hunt cancelled has caused a lot of problems here in northern ontario. it's easy to say 'aww, poor bears' when you are voying on the issue from somewhere away from their main territories. most of the north needs the hunt in order to keep the population under control. it's a danger having bears wandering the stre0ets all through the city


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

In all fairness, bears, wolves, deer and other larger animals all used to live in the GTA as well we just pushed them out almost entirely. The aim is not to do the same again in every new area we move into. Living with animals is part of the trade off for clean air and less traffic I think. We have to learn to live with nature if we don't want to destroy it outright. I'm sure you've said things about conserving the amazon, rift lakes etc. for the benefit of the fish hobby, but it's all the same in the end. If we didn't keep building our houses over their houses they wouldn't be wandering our streets. I don't like the abundance of raccoon in the city caused by the absence of their natural predators and all the free food for them but I live with it. Im glad they aren't bears but when I lived in London near the Thames river I had all manner of things in my back yard.



> Originally Posted by CanadaPleco View Post
> Oh lots of hunters where I live. Problem is they have cancelled the hunt for a few years, then sealed off the dumps so they couldnt get in.. But they have now broken thru and are all hanging around the dumps again, whooooo.


They sealed of the dumps here to keep me out too, but I also got back in!


----------

